# Looking for friends who have moved to Rhodes



## dave/dawn (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi
My husband dave and myself dawn (both 44yrs old) are looking for someone to chat with on here who is living in rhodes. We are hoping to move in next few years and have lots of questiions. We are looking in the ixia area to live and wondered what it was like off season? is there anything to do or does the place become a ghost town? that is just one question.
How easy is it to fly from rhodes airport to gatwick during the winter months? also looking to rent for a year before we purchase a home. Would like to know if anyone knows best place to look at for rentals long term? and what roughly are the prices?

Dawn


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Dawn,

Have you looked at the Greece country forum? You might find somebody there to chat to.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi! Moved you here where you have a better chance of finding people living in Rhodes, or living in Greece that know something about Rhodes.


----------



## Expats Mum (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi,
My daughter has just moved to Afandou (south of Rhodes Town) and has found rental prices quite cheap compared to British ones - their 2 bed flat is about 280 euro pm. As far as I know, getting to Gatwick is direct in Winter, it's Birmingham you have to go via Athens! It's a beautiful place to live but the inhabitants work VERY hard during the summer - 7 days a week usually - as most places close down after October.


----------



## anne4boots (Sep 17, 2008)

dave/dawn said:


> Hi
> My husband dave and myself dawn (both 44yrs old) are looking for someone to chat with on here who is living in rhodes. We are hoping to move in next few years and have lots of questiions. We are looking in the ixia area to live and wondered what it was like off season? is there anything to do or does the place become a ghost town? that is just one question.
> How easy is it to fly from rhodes airport to gatwick during the winter months? also looking to rent for a year before we purchase a home. Would like to know if anyone knows best place to look at for rentals long term? and what roughly are the prices?
> 
> Dawn


 Hi Dawn we are phasing our move to rhodes over the next couple of years


----------



## anne4boots (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Dawn we are phasing our move over the next couple of years. We bought a villa there in 2006 and rent it out, so travel back and forth over the year. We hope to spend half time here and half there once we retire. If it goes well,, maybe buy a small second home there and downsize in the UK. Tried to sell our house in U K this year to downsize but property market was hopeless so had to change tack. Let me know how you get on though. Best wishes anne.


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi

I have just bought a place out in Rhodes so would be nice to chat.


Howard


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

I read you coment about selling your house in the Uk to buy in Rhodes. There are companies that will buy your house in the UK in exchange for property in Rhodes. I sold my property in exchange for 3 appartments. It was great and they paid for all the legals.Howard


----------



## miragev (Feb 22, 2009)

dave/dawn said:


> Hi
> My husband dave and myself dawn (both 44yrs old) are looking for someone to chat with on here who is living in rhodes. We are hoping to move in next few years and have lots of questiions. We are looking in the ixia area to live and wondered what it was like off season? is there anything to do or does the place become a ghost town? that is just one question.
> How easy is it to fly from rhodes airport to gatwick during the winter months? also looking to rent for a year before we purchase a home. Would like to know if anyone knows best place to look at for rentals long term? and what roughly are the prices?
> 
> Dawn


hi i'm from the uk i now actually live in ixia ..
all the tourist places close at the end of october but all the normal shops are open it's npt to quiet there are place to go at night if you like to go out 

i'm currently renting a 3 bedroomed house i pay 520 euro a month 

there are no direct flights to the uk in the winter the last flight is usually around the second week of november this year they are starting the first week of april 
but you can still catch a flight from rhodes to athens then onwards to the uk


----------



## cuz62 (Feb 25, 2009)

Howard Lewis said:


> I read you coment about selling your house in the Uk to buy in Rhodes. There are companies that will buy your house in the UK in exchange for property in Rhodes. I sold my property in exchange for 3 appartments. It was great and they paid for all the legals.Howard


have you or anyone else got a link to this or other companys that offer this exchange service
paul


----------



## davemina (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi do you have any information on the exchange company that you mentioned?
many thanks


----------



## Howard Lewis (Sep 26, 2008)

Did you plan to go to Rhodes this year ?


----------



## cuz62 (Feb 25, 2009)

Howard Lewis said:


> Did you plan to go to Rhodes this year ?


have you got any information on the company you used
paul


----------



## sydneyaustralia (Apr 7, 2009)

dave/dawn said:


> Hi
> My husband dave and myself dawn (both 44yrs old) are looking for someone to chat with on here who is living in rhodes. We are hoping to move in next few years and have lots of questiions. We are looking in the ixia area to live and wondered what it was like off season? is there anything to do or does the place become a ghost town? that is just one question.
> How easy is it to fly from rhodes airport to gatwick during the winter months? also looking to rent for a year before we purchase a home. Would like to know if anyone knows best place to look at for rentals long term? and what roughly are the prices?
> 
> Dawn


Hello there guys..my name is Bella and i am about to make the move from Sydney Australia...I have lived in Rhodes twice before, and have looked at what I need from the move, I decided that I need to be able to fall out of bed and into the local taverna for a coffee, walk to fresh produce markets, be near the tourist area's for work as a waitress or whatever, be near the international visitors who i enjoy a chat with...the beaches are not so important..but living amongst real grrek family's as neighbours is....
I have decided to but straight away...Rhodes from years of looking has limited property and is always a good resale.Saying that I believe that to be the older style homes, or traditional not the new oh so many for sale new villa's away from everything...I am flying with my dog from Sydney...decided to ditch evrything and furnish from Turkey and Africa..which is one of the reasons I am moving there anyway.
I am also 44..happily single and have no fear of taking this plunge back into a lifestyle I live and miss so much...
It would appear that most rentals are heavily negotiable..the last time I rented a small villa in Lindos before the season...paid cash in advance monthly and hd no problems...I am also buying a mini moke type vehicle..but will buy on the mainland...
Keep me up to date with your info and finds....I was born in England have lived in Oz for 20 years 
Cheers 
Bella


----------



## toptrace (Aug 4, 2009)

*Rhodes*

Hi Dawn & Dave

I have just returned from Rhodes after visiting my sister, who has lived there 23 years this year. she is married to a Greek. The island is beautiful, I have visited many times now. I dont think there isnt a part of the island I have not seen, all serene.

She would not return to England now even if she was single, its a great way of life out there, lower crime rate, which is a must when your kids are growing up. They also have an english shop there now too, which she can purchase english sausages etc from  which we all laugh about, as the only things she missed was certain english produce.

You would have a great life there, I am hopefully going over next year April - sept to work and experience living there, and then in time buy something out there myself. My lad is 18 now so he has another years college then done. 

Rhodes has plenty to offer 

Tracey


----------

